# hoyt supreme?



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

1st post. great site.I have noisy 94 hoyt supreme w/aluminum yokes.When I tap the side of the riser it gets a bad vibration. If I hold the yokes and tap the riser it is not as bad. took to dealer put in new spacers and put serving string around pins between circlips and limbs &sent me on my way "not so much" went back to him told me to put soft yokes &new cables & string. ordered from hoyt 2 wks later took back to him & they didnt fit, too short still got bad vibe when i shoot it, seasons almost here help he also put on limbsavers and new string silencers.This is a new noise this year, i have had the bow since new, love it, wanted to shoot a vantage x8 but i must buy before i try. any help would be greatly apppreciated


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hoyt Super*

Machined riser? I had a 95 Defiant that suddenly developed a bad vibration on me. Upon close inspection found a cracked section in the riser itself. It was in a thin section on the back of the riser, under where the top limb pocket attached. Had to replace the riser. 

This failure manifested itself when the began to shoot very large groups at even close ranges, not to mention vibrate loudly.

I would completely diassemble the bow and inspect all parts closely. make sure the limb anchors are good (black plastic flat part) they are attached to the limb in a couple of small holes. The limbs themselves are double side taped into the limb pocket. I would scrape of the old stuff and retape them. It is standard 3M padded double sided tape. Most walmarts carry it. 

If you cannot do it yourself try to find another archer that can. Not knocking "pro" shops but I doubt they will be much help if any. The "too" short cables can be fixed by having new longer top soft "yoke" made or just the cable itself. There should be 2 seperate pieces per cable. I have owned 4 different models between 94-96 and a full teardown, inspection and proper reassemly will yield a like new shooting and sounding rig. I no longer own them but I did this to each of them every 4 or 5 years and before I sold them (to include I made new strings and cables, installed new bushings and axles for the cams) and they shot and sounded like new when I gave them up. 

There are a several nice 95-96 Defiant fast flights on ebay right now for cheap. They are 40" ATA and your Supreme limbs can be mounted on them to yield a 42" bow as well. Good luck 508.:wink:

BW


----------



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

*hoyt supreme*

yes it has a machined alluminum riser. I made my own press and have done all the double back tape points in the pockets didnt even think to look for fiser probs i thought the mach. riser would be bullet proof. thanks for the help will check it out.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*

I couldn't believe it when I found mine had cracked either. Never shot any arrow under 420 grains/70#. It happened while the bow was under warranty no less, so the riser was free. Lucky me. I owned 3 Defiants and one Prostar, all 95-96 models. Sold them in 05. After the one riser incident and a broken limb keeper (that little plastic part) I never had another single problem with any of them. Never should have sold them  Good luck. :darkbeer:

BW


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Aluminum Yokes? I don't understand why the dealer didn't get ahold of you and have those things changed out. I had a 94 Prostar that was one of the very first to leave the factory with the metal yokes. It didn't take Hoyt long to realize that was a mistake. They changed all of them to soft for nothing. My advice is to get those things off there.


----------



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

hey unclegus i tried to have my dealer change them to soft yokes but when they came in they were the wrong size 3 inches to short. he told me i would have to send it in to hoyt for custome work.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'd look this guy up if he's still in business and wrap the bow around his head for telling such a story. This is so easy a caveman could do it. He's either really a total idiot or just plain lazy. All he had to do is call Hoyt and tell them they sent the wrong yokes, and they would have sent the right ones the next day. Been there, done that....


----------

